# παραπλανά ή παραπλανεί;



## straydog (Jul 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα! Μια επείγουσα ερώτηση, γιατί έπαθα ένα μικρό black out: οι τύποι παραπλανά και παραπλανεί δεν είναι εξίσου σωστοί;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## sarant (Jul 2, 2010)

Όχι, το παραπλανά είναι σωστό, το παραπλανεί δεν υπάρχει στα κλιτικά υποδείγματα. Δεν θα πεις "πλανείσαι"!

Βέβαια, στο γκουγκλ είναι σχεδόν μοιρασμένα.


----------



## straydog (Jul 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Sarant. Στο μεταξύ το τσέκαρα και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, αλλά η άποψή σου από μόνη της αρκεί.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 2, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον sarant. Δες και την ανεύρεση στο Λεξισκόπιο.


----------

